# Belshik/Pike/Arek Stoffelblick bred litter



## cindy graffam (Nov 4, 2010)

Bruno Midlicher Land SchH1 (same sire as Wilson Stadfeldt USA Champion) h/e normal x Reyna Hirten Kraft OB1 P1 CD OFA good h/e (Reyna 2-3 Belshik Eicken Bruche).
Puppies born 12.19.10. 6m 1f
Bruno imported from Germany and in training for top competitions, a very strong male, excellent structure for power and work. Reyna, a typical Belshik dog: fast, hits high , fast, and hard, good natural aggression, AWESOME tracking, tough little gal.

Repeat mating, first litter showing excellent working abilities in police, schutzhund homes.

Litter linebred to PIKE SCHAFBACHMUHLE BSP 3-4

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/687483.html

puppies: 1000.00

Bruno video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTSgQnWj6Hk

www.gieskeworkingdogs.com

775.287.9993


----------

